
The Computer Language Benchmarks Game - it
http://benchmarksgame.alioth.debian.org/u64/index.html
======
igouy
Now the website is focused on the needs of the vast majority who only make one
or two comparisons -- the choices they never used are no longer in their way.

If you're one of the minuscule number who desperately need some arbitrary
comparison then:

\- click the desired language implementations on the home page

\- if those do not show the comparison you need, mouse-over some of the
program links and you'll see the required URL parameters

\- plug the required URL parameters into the address-bar

For example: lang=typescript&lang2=swift

[http://benchmarksgame.alioth.debian.org/u64q/compare.php?lan...](http://benchmarksgame.alioth.debian.org/u64q/compare.php?lang=typescript&lang2=swift)

------
it
This used to be a site where you could compare how two different language
implementations performed on some problem. Now it seems to restrict which
languages can be directly compared. It might be a good project for someone to
bring back some of the old functionality.

~~~
erkose
Agreed, the site has lost focus.

